# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  A ka pasur përzierje të popullsisë turke me atë shqiptare gjatë pushtimit osman?

## sFeTigRaD

Neper forume nderkombetare serbet dhe greket na bejne kete lloj akuze . Ju lutem atyre qe kane ndonje shkrim lidhur me kete teme te me pergjigjen me poshte . Faleminderit .

----------


## bela70

Mund edhe te ket pasd aty ketu ama raste te ralla,ne krahasim me popujt tjer jemi shum me te pa perzier se ato vet qe bejn kesi lloj akuzash(akuzat behen per shkak se e din se vet nuk jan popuj te paster po jan konglomerate popujsh te asimiluar ne P,sh serb e grek)dihet mirfillit se greket ben ndrim popullsie ku i moren te gjith qe ishim me fe ortodokse nga turqia dhe i sollen ne greqi si popull grek e qe nga gjaku nuk ishin grek po vetem se fen kishin ortodokse,poashtu asimiluan dhe shum shqiptar e bullgar(maqedon te vetquajtur)vlleh etj. Poashtu dhe serbet asimiluan nga popujt tjer si nga bullgaret,vllehet,hungarezet,shqiptaret,turqit,kro  atet,malazezet etj dhe u riten kaq shum ne numer,pra kto jan popuj vet te perzier jo te paster per at akuzoj se e din se ne jemi te paster,te pa perzier,shqiptaret asnje popull nuk asimiluan,po perkundrazi u asimiluan nga te tjeret.

----------


## DeuS

Nese nuk e ke kuptuar deri tani , gjynah me vjen. 

Nese ka komb qe do ta mallkoja , eshte vetem Turqia ( qe per cudi sot kembejme relata shume te mira me njeri-tjetrin ). Turqia te rrenoi . Turqia te dogji . Turqia te la 500 vjet mbrapa . Turqia te mallkoi . Turqia te ( kete e kupto vete ) katragjyshet. Me pak fjale Turqia te bastardoi. 

Sigurisht qe do kete nga ato qe do na mbushin mendjen qe keto gjera qe thashe nuk jane te verteta , duke na sjellur fakte te ndryshme per te provuar te kunderten ( keshtjella ne ajer  :ngerdheshje:  ) , por uroj qe te mos genjehesh shume shpejt. 

Poshte Turku !

Ps....Apo nuk po shoh edhe filmin " Skenderbeu " tani , te sjellur ne forum nga Rakku. Nje force me teper per te shprehur urrejtjen qe kam ndaj tyre. 

Ve bast qe dikush do thote prape qe nese kam pare filmin do ta kem pare edhe rezistencen Arbereshe ndaj tyre. 

Eh Katragjyshet tona te shkreta ........  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## marsela

per perzierje te popullsise smund te flasim,kjo ndoshta edhe nga pozita gjeografike e dy vendeve po ndikime ka pasur shume..ne historine turke shqiperia spermendet thuajse fare,eshte thjesht nje vend nga te shumtet qe ndodheshin nen perandorine osmane te asaj kohe kurse per ne turqia ka qene gjithmone ajo "pushtuesja,e keqja"
nuk edi, mbi faktin sesi ka ndikuar ky pushtim ka mendime te ndryshme..shume nga njerzit qe njoh mendojne se fakti qe kemi qene per aq vjet nen perandorine osmane na ka ruajtur nga coptimi e marrja nga vendet e tjera..
ka nga ato qe e urrejne turqine  emendojne se me lufte e dhune na ka rrenuar e lene pas..
e ka dhe nga ato qe si puna ime mendojne se akoma shume gjera si dime aq mire(historine njerzit e kan shkruar) e se perderisa ne kemi arritur ti rezistojme ketyre pushtimeve a sundimeve pa u asimiluar te tjerat kan pak rendesi..
meqe dola pak nga tema po shtoj tani qe serbet e greket qe e mendojne kete, e mendojne nisur nga feja se te ngaterrosh shqiptaret me turqit per gjera te tjera(edhe pse kemi gjera te perbashkta)eshte e patolerueshme!
greket e serbet te shohin pak sesi po e cojn ujin nen rrogoz duke bere lloj lloj percapjesh per te perzier e kolonizuar ato zona te shqiperise ku kan me shume ndikim!

----------


## nitROSHI

ka pasur shumë lëvizje të popullsise ,shumë asimilime,psh jane shume shqiptare te asimiluar,pra te kthyer nga katolik shqiptare në ortodoks malazez,siç ka ndodhur në fillim shekullin e kaluar me shqiptaret e nikshiqit dhe shumë shqiptarë në maqedoni,dua të them që mbase ka patur shumë martesa shqiptaro-turke ,por nuk mendoj qe kjo ka ndikuar ne identitetin tonë.

----------


## christina54

ne shqiperi nuk eshte  e vertete qe shqiptaret jane te perzier me turq..kjo ka ndodhur ne kosove dhe maqedoni.kjo duket qarte ne emrat qe ata kane nga fanatizmi islamik dhe mos folja mire e shqipes nga ana tyre.bile femrat shqiptare maqedonase jane te mbuluara me shami dhe nuk i dallon nga marokenet kuptohet  jo te gjitha.

----------


## christina54

po te degjosh gazetaret e deutsche welles mendon se jane hoxhallare dhe jo gazetare.le qe nuk dine te lexojne  por temat mbi muslimanizmin jane pika dobet e tyre.sidomos kur jane festat te duket sikur je ne xhami.

----------


## markaj05

nuk jam  dakord  me ato shkrimet e tu  per  Kovaret   e gjithashtu per shqiptaret e MAQEDONIS. Per sa i perket fes  ne ne SHqiperi, nuk jemi edhe aq besimtar sepse ne na e hoqi fen PARTIA E PUNES  jo se ne donim ose  nukishim besimtar,SHQIPTARET jasht atdheut  nuk ekishin xhaxhin enver  ........    me shum  RRESPKT   ICH>>.

----------


## Frasheri

E ke treguar se qenke një injorante e vërtetë!  Si i ngatërron myslymanët shqiptar dhe bindjet e tyre shpirtërore me mosqënien e tyre shqiptar?  Duke gjykuar nga emri që ke postuar, unë mund të them se ti je ajo që nuk je shqiptare.  Çdo njëri ka një mendim, por a është ai mendim i mirë-informuar?  Është e vërtetë që shqiptarët e Maqedonisë janë më fetar se gjetkë po ata e kan treguar me gjakun e tyre të derdhur për liri dhe shqiptarizëm se janë pasardhës të denjë të Skënderbeut.  

Ja edhe një fakt i çuditshëm:  Në rrethin e Dibrës në Maqedoni ka, përveç shqiptarëve myslyman, edhe shqiptar ortodoks si dhe myslyman sllav (gollobordas).  Të çudit fakti se si shqiptarët ortodoks e kishin për ofendim ti quaje shqiptar ndërsa myslymanët sllav, megjithëse gjuhë të parë kishin maqedonishten, flisnin edhe shqip dhe nuk e kundërshtonin me forcë asimilimin në shqiptarizëm.  

Është e vërtetë që osmanët sollën fenë Islame në shqipëri por jo gjakun e tyre.  Të deklarosh një gjë të tillë do të thot se vëllezërit Frashëri dhe une si pasardhës i tyre qenkemi turq?!  

Lerini këto marrëzira  dhe mos flisni kot kur nuk dini se çfar flisni.  Mos u merrni me përçarje ndër fetare!!!

----------


## iliria e para

1.Duhet ta kemi te qarte se se ketu ka provokatore te ngjyrave te ndryshme.
2. Nga te gjithet ka te asimiliuar, si greket, serbet, shqiptaret, maqedonasit.............
Me cuditi njeri qe permend "shqiptaret e Nikshiqit", ky qytet ne veri te Malit te zi!? Ky fakt flet se ketu flasin njerz qe nuk kan lidhje me historine.
Si kishte ndodhe pa sundimnin turk mund vecse te shpekullohet?
Nje gje eshte e qarte se aty ku kan sunduer turqit kan mbetur me te prapametur njerzit, si nga edukata,si nga zxvillimi social dhe industrializimi. Trojet shqiptare, Sanxhaku, Bosnja, si dhe Kavkazi.
Nuk due te ofendoj askenin ne ceshtjet fetare, por feja i len njerzit te prapambetur. Shembuj kemi sa te doni.

----------


## christina54

Frasher
Faleminderit per komplimentin.
Popujt identifikohen nga gjuha  dhe zakonet.Eshte fakt qe shume familje kosovare dhe maqedonase kane emra puro turq nuk flasin mir shqip dhe mbajne shami.ky ehte fakt.Saper luftes kundara turqve nuk e di.Naim Frasheri nukedi se sa dit ka ndej ne  Shqiperi.di vetem se ika bere fresk perandorise turkene stamboll.
Dilte nganjehere ne maje te nje kodre dhe shkrunte per mallin.
Patriotet e vertet shqiptar luftuan vuajten dhe vdiqen ne Shqiperi.

----------


## christina54

Markaj
Ne kohen  e enver hoxhes  nuk mund te shikoje stacionet e huaja te visheshe me mode dhe sa vuanim me ato antenat e fameshme.Keshtu edhe fene mund ta ruanin dhe ta trashegonin.Shqiptart me gjith te metat  qe kane kane luftuar per civilizim.instiktivisht sepse ndjehen shqiptar .Ilir/

----------


## Frasheri

Me këto që the ja ke vënë vizën vetes!  Mos shkruaj më se po e tregon veten se je injorante (nuk kam përdorur kurrë fjalë ofenduese në këte forum, po ti e meriton si askush tjetër)! Të flasësh në atë mënyrë për Naimin, babain e gjuhës shqipe, Abdylin, kryetarin e lëvizjes së parë për pavarësi, Lidhjes së Prizrenit, është një veprim shumë i ulët.  Prandaj është më mirë për ty të të quaj injorante sesa të të quaj tradhëtare, dhe armike e shqiptarëve.  Turp të vi!

----------


## D&G Feminine

Me pushke e pene per memedhene moj kristina a ilir ca je se as kjo s'tu merka vesh. Mgjs eshte e kote ti mbushesh mendjen njerezve si ty, po te them se pa rilindasit veshtire se gjuha shqipe do ta kishte ruajtur pasurine dhe pastertine qe ka sot.

----------


## Frasheri

Sipas mendimit të"ndritur" të zonjushës Christina 54 emrat përcaktokan kombësinë.  Sipas këtij argumenti, të gjithë ata shqiptarë që kan emra apo mbiemra ortodoks janë grek.  Po ashtu myslymanët qënkan turq e arab, dhe katolikët qënkan latin.  Kur shkruanin rilindasit për bashkim kombëtar: mos i shikoni kisha e xhamija..., i drejtoheshin një populli që sapo dilte nga errësira e analfabetizmi.  Zonjusha Christina 54 ende nuk ka dalë nga kjo errësirë!  Të çudit fakti se si në Shqipëri është e modës ti japin fëmijëve emra jo-shqiptar, ndërsa në Kosovë emra ilir e shqipëtar.

Pa më shpjego të lutem Znj. Christina se si na qenkan ndryshe zakonet e kosovarëve me ato të Shqipërisë veri-lindore?  Po zakonet e Dibrës së Madhe në Maqedoni si na qënkan ndryshe me ato të rretheve të Dibrës dhe Matit në Shqipëri?  Si qënkan të ndryshme zakonet e stuganëve me ato të pogradecarëve, ose të Resnjës me ato korçare?  Mos keni ndonje gradë shkencore si antropologe e kulturës shqiptare?

Ah po, shamitë në kokë.  Sa më shumë që vazhdoj e shkruaj e kuptoj se po e ul shumë veten time që po marr mundimin t'ju përgjigjem.  Ju mund të jeni një vajzë 14 vjeçare që shkruani vetëm për hir të të shkruarit.  Shamija në kokë është modë e fshatarësisë së Ballkanin dhe më gjerë.  Ajo vishet pa dallim fetar apo kombëtar.  Është e vërtetë se gratë myslymane e veshin atë edhe në qytete.  Po ç'lidhje ka kjo me të qënit shqiptar? Pasaj kur ke qënë në Kosovë ti për herë fundit?

Mënyra e të folurit është dialektike.  Ti thuash shkodranit që vjen nga qyteti më i lashtë ilir dhe kryeqyteti i Ilirisë se ai nuk është shqiptar është idiotizëm i theksuar.  

Është mirë që flisni me pseudonim përdryshe do ja kishe nxirë derën familjes suaj me këto që thoni.

----------


## christina54

Kam shum resekt per gjithe ata patriote shqiptare qe me penen e tyre luftuan dhe vdiqen ne SHqiperi.Nje nder to siq eshte Vaso Pasha.
dhe mjaft me keto epitete te persekucinit komunist.

----------


## bela70

Christina 54

ne shqiperi nuk eshte e vertete qe shqiptaret jane te perzier me turq..kjo ka ndodhur ne kosove dhe maqedoni.kjo duket qarte ne emrat qe ata kane nga fanatizmi islamik dhe mos folja mire e shqipes nga ana tyre.bile femrat shqiptare maqedonase jane te mbuluara me shami dhe nuk i dallon nga marokenet kuptohet jo te gjitha.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Keto qe shkruan ti kristina nuk jan te gjitha te verteta ashtu si i thua ti!
Pik se pari ku je aq e sigurt ti se ne Shqipri nuk ka perzierje ndersa ne koson e maqedoni po,ku i more ti keto te dhena aq te perpikta,kur ne ne at koh ishim te gjith se bashku nder pushtimin turk.
Perzierja mund te ket ama ne mas fare fare te vogel,tjeter esht qe femra ne maqedoni mbulohen me shami(e cila as mua personalisht nuk me pelqen pasi nuk esht kultur e jona as tradit)po asi raste un kam par dhe ne shqipri,pra ka ne gjith trojet tona qe vishen ashtu,po shyqyr jan te paket.

Pastaj per gjuhen qe thua se nuk e din ta e flasin,or zonje (apo se qfar je)po pse nuk e flasim tamam si ju nuk mundesh te presubozosh se nuk e flasim si duhet,pasi se ne flasim dialektin gege(nese e di se qfar esht)e te cilin e flasim shum bukur dhe sa e di un esht mjaft i vjeter dhe shqip besa,tjeter esht se ti nuk e kupton(apo behesh kinse nuk e mer vesh)e nuk mundohesh fare ta kuptosh.
Ketu esht e meta e unifikimit te gjuhes qe e beri gjagji enver ather,e ku i dha shqelm gegnishtes,vetem mori diku 20%te saj,e ku te ndojm(mesojm)ne ket te unisuaren(e ato ne jemi gjysma e shqipris dhe kosova e trevat tjera jasht saj)te cilave na u mohua ta e mesojm gjuhen,dialektin ton,pra u be nje krim ndaj gjuhes duke diskriminuar njerin dialekt dhe avansuar tjetrin,ku te dyt ishin te pasur njelloj( me falni se dola shum nga tema).
Pra zonje mos ofendo se e flasim apo jo gjuhen mir,se edfhe e gjith shqiperia andej e flet ne dialekte(per ket jam vertetuar vet).

Me te mira nga Bela Kosovari.

----------


## bela70

Christina54
Kam shum resekt per gjithe ata patriote shqiptare qe me penen e tyre luftuan dhe vdiqen ne SHqiperi.Nje nder to siq eshte Vaso Pasha.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Po me qudit shum si po bjen ne kontradit me fjalet tua,e shef qe dhe ky ka mbiamer turk Pasha,mos vall dhe ky esht turk sipas teje.
Qa llomotit moj?!!!

----------


## Jamarber

e verteta eshte se ka perzierie rracashe ne te gjitha trojet shqiptare,ne kosove dhe maqedoni ka me shumebilese ne prizren jane nje popullsi turce e organizuare ,ne kosove eshte edhe partia turke.
me vjen keqe qe shahna e grihna me njani tjetrin ,gjithsekushe ka te drejte te shkruaje ate qe din dhe mendon,gjithkushe me fakte ka te drejte teargumentoje te kunderten pore jo te shaje,perbuze e perqmoje.
kame qene ne tetove mik ne nje familje shqiptare,dhe per tre jave nuke pashe femer kune,ishte totalishte nje mentalitet turke te menduari dhe te jetuari.
shume emigrante te kosoves dhe shqiptareve te maqedoniseqe punojn e jetojn ne kurbetkane dy tre lagje gra e femi,ata edhe ne muhabet kure pyesin per dikan pyesin :A ESHTE TURK APO KAURRE,NE VEND ME PYET A ESHTE SHQIPTARE ,ne vent me pyete,a eshte shqiptare kristian,a shqiptare mysliman.
te gjitha keto e shume gjera te tjera shume me te egzagjeruara me ka takuare ti shoh e nigjoj vete.
jam plotesisht dakort me qfare shprehet deus

----------


## LONDON-TIRONC

Vetem tregoni pak me shume kujdes ne vezhgimin e tipareve te me se shumti meshkujve shqiptare edhe do ta kuptoni me mire se tiparet e tyre tregojne se si popull jemi ure lidhese mes gjakut europian edhe atij aziatik,fytyrat si sopate,pamje te eger kafsherore,mimike jeniceresh....

----------

